

Konami Code for any website - Unicorn Blitz - jmhobbs
http://jmhobbs.github.com/Konami-Unicorn-Blitz

======
Cornify
Sparkles, nice work! This looks very, very inspired by Cornify
(<http://cornify.com>). I also added the konami code to the Cornify script
last year (<http://www.cornify.com/js/cornify.js>) for another example that
doesn't have dependencies.

Those 'corns are looking pretty sparkly. Mind if I use them on Cornify?

~~~
jmhobbs
You are welcome to them, I got them at
<http://www.webfetti.com/MySpace/Glitter/Animals.jhtml>

~~~
Cornify
You have great taste in unicorns, I have to say.

------
jmhobbs
Just something fun for Friday.

------
ecaron
I put it on <http://linkup.com/> a while ago (I require the start/ENTER at the
end of the code), but nobody even noticed. I figured a picture of Chuck Norris
on our "professional" website would catch the boss' attention and make us take
it down. Nope. So it remains a joke just for me (and now HN).

And that's alright.

------
vinhboy
I never get tired of these... always surprising to see what people come up
with.

~~~
jmhobbs
Glad you liked it :-)

------
kylebragger
one I made a while back that has a customizable key sequence:
<http://github.com/kylebragger/konamicode>

~~~
jmhobbs
Nice! I love jQuery, but I wanted something with no dependencies so people can
just drop it right in. I'll add a link to yours though, thanks for sharing.

